# Thursday 17th December 2009



## Dazcat (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I was reliably informed last night that the above date is now a public holiday? Not sure if this is true or someone is trying to wind me up knowing that its my last working day before Xmas in the UK?

Can anyone confirm?

Dazcat


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Islamic New Year is on 18th December, a Friday ( dry that night I think), but I haven't heard anything about the 17th.

-


----------



## jhbsnoopy (May 20, 2009)

yes, Islamic New Year falls on December 18 not 17.


----------



## Spadge (May 27, 2009)

What you have probably been told is that you get the day off work, most companies give a day of for the Islamic New Year, and where it falls on the weekend, give you either the thursday or the Monday. 

That is the case with my work, we have the thursday off work, but it isn't a public holiday 'per se'


----------

